# Oliver: How did you set this up?



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

How can this tank be only 3 days old?

Did you set it up well in advance and transport it to the location?

--Nikolay


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just fill it with plants on the first day..or do you mean by the size of the plants? I think he may have gotten them from another tank and replanted them...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, I guess I was asking about the glosso - how can it be moved and replanted so neatly and without any bald spots?

--Nikolay


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I bet that's a typing error on the website. All those plants look awfully well grown in, especially that glosso. It's got to be at least 3 or 4 weeks old with it that thick.

Best,
Phil


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

could the glosso been grown as a mat and then weighed down with some gravel?


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

> could the glosso been grown as a mat and then weighed down with some gravel?


And the "The winner" is psidriven...your are right.

I set up the tank at Wednesday and the pictures are from Saturday. Only with this special carpet it was possible to manage a layout like this in a short time and in a new tank.

Don't pass this on...it is a secret :wink:

Greetings,
Oliver
Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

I received glosso as a mat from another hobbyist, and did the drop and sprinkle with some gravel. Never seen anything easier, and glosso is usually such a pain.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

psidriven said:


> could the glosso been grown as a mat and then weighed down with some gravel?


Ahhh I learn something useful. Thanks!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Glossostigma usually throws down deep roots. How would you be able to pull it up in one piece to send to someone? I would imagine it would tear the roots at least. :-k


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Oliver,

That's amazing, I never in my life would have guessed that tank could have been that young. You've done some great growing and aquascaping with that.

Art,

I've torn up square feet worth of glosso at a time before and have had no problem with damaging the roots. While they run deep, in a loose substrate like Flourite they come up easily.

Best,
Phil


----------

